

Ask HN: Dev bootcamps for experienced but mediocre developers - crudmonkey

Are there any Dev bootcamps targeted at experienced developers?<p>I'm talking about your average Joe working in the corporate world who knows how to mashup frameworks together and get a working product but lacks a solid grasp of the fundamentals. Things like: Algorithms &#38; DS, Operating Systems, Concurrency, Functional Programming, software design and design patterns, problem solving skills, open source tools and contributing to open source projects, etc.<p>Basically the skills your average corporate programmer needs to join companies like Google, Amazon, etc.
======
argonaut
Consider a master's program in CS. Many programs are fine with work
experience, and relatively little-to-no research experience.

------
hbien
I'm not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for, but there's Hacker
School: <https://www.hackerschool.com/>

------
_smaugh
a few options,

<http://www.appacademy.io/>

<http://devbootcamp.com/>

<https://www.bloc.io/>

however, if we want to become outstanding developers, the only option is to
work harder, smarter, and enjoy the process

------
andrewb
I'm subscribed to Pluralsight training. Maybe only a few courses might be
relevant but it's a relatively cheap entry cost for the possible ROI.

------
choxi
I think I can help you out, it's a secret project of mine but I'd be happy to
discuss it 1:1 -- roshan at bloc.io if you're interested

